# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Killifishes in Aquarium Shops

## simplon

Hi All.... Its been some time since I am back... Too busy with school... Hope everyone is still okay (which includes their killies....  :Smile:  ) 

Anyway as the topic briefly shows, I went to a few aquarium shops in the Clementi area. Then i saw that some of these aquarium shops do stock killifishes (or at least they look like killifishes to me  :Smile:  ) 

There was a shop which places at least 20 killifishes in a 2ft tank, which i think there is males and females due to the coloration but it seems all of the same type. 

Then there is another who packed them into small packets and sealed it airtight.  :Shocked:  There are 3 or 4 of them only and i think one of them is lyretail..

Lastly there is one who placed them into bottles like how bettas are kept. 

So here come my question.

Considering the importance to keep the breed pure, do you think its safe enough to buy from the aquarium shops or LFS? The sources appeared to be unknown and some owners do not know much about them.

Just curious about it... :wink:

----------

